# brother 650 and fast frames question



## lexiandlala (Oct 19, 2009)

so I am finally upgrading to a multi needle machine!!
I went and looked at the pr650 today, my price range.

Question is, I mainly do kids items, t shirts, gonna add bags, bibs, onesies, etc.

I had so many issues hooping shirts and getting them aligned correctly and easily with my ellegante.

so far it looks like the fast frames is the way to go since you don't have to turn the shirt inside out and basically hold it out of the way to do your design(especially on smaller sizes 2t, 3t)... is this a correct assumption?

and is there a fast frame size for 5x7 or 6x10 designs?

thanks for your help!


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

You machine will not understand fast frames in the same way that it understands the original Brother frames...

I have the PR600's and I'm assuming the 650 works the same... You open the arms up to the widest width so the machine thinks you have the large frame on regardless of which size fast frame you actually have attached. You need to exercise caution doing this - it's very easy to hit a frame using fast frames if you do not center the design correctly and if you don't trace it to make sure it fits within the frame. If you check fastframes.com, you should be able to see the various size stock frames they offer. I believe they also offer custom frame sizes - check their site. 

Fast Frames have their purpose but you need to be aware of their limitations at the same time....


----------



## NavyGuy (May 26, 2011)

I've been using fast frames on my PR1000 with excellent results. You do have to make sure your design fits before you push start.


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

or you better have extra needles handy.


----------



## ikkuh (Apr 8, 2010)

Maybe the hoopmaster is something for you to get your embroidery aligned perfectly!
I bought one last year and i wouldn't want to go without it!!


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

The hoopmaster setup isn't cheap but I'll second using it, I found it helped me get much more consistant results trying to line things up...


----------



## lexiandlala (Oct 19, 2009)

thanks, I'll look that up also!


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm trying to think of how you would use a Hoopmaster with Fast Frames. I can't quite wrap my mind around that.

I use a Hoopmaster, and I am quite happy with it, however, an essential part of how it works is the fixture that holds your hoop. I haven't seen a Hoopmaster fixture that holds a Fast Frame. Is there one?


----------



## ikkuh (Apr 8, 2010)

No such thing as a hoopmaster fixture for ff!


----------



## VeeLove (Jul 18, 2010)

Does the Hoopmaster work with the Babylock multi-needle machines (BMP9)?


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

Compatibility is determined by the hoop you are using. They have a kit for Brother/Baby Lock 6 and 10 needle machines.

Try this link to see more about it:

PR-600 Kit Order


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

The hoopmaster is not designed to be used with Fast Frames. It is designed to be used with your standard hoops. It is worth every penny. 

Fast frames are used for things that you can't hoop with your regular hoops. If you can used your regular hoops, you are better off using them.


----------



## lexiandlala (Oct 19, 2009)

do fast frames work with babylock machines?
I'm about to buy the babylock enterprise 6 needle!!
they have quick snap hoops but fast frames I can buy inividuall but do they work with this machine also?


----------



## sitzerlandwyo (Jan 20, 2011)

We got fast frames included with our pr-1000 they are sitting in a draw never been used. its easy to hoop so we just use hoops


----------



## lexiandlala (Oct 19, 2009)

the lady at the store practically convinced me that every garment will show hoop burn or marks from hooping. do you find that is the case? I never hooped with my ellegante but I got tired of holding the kids shirts out of the way when embroidering.


----------



## ikkuh (Apr 8, 2010)

Not every gament shows hoopburn, when you have an impression of your hoop in your garment, simply get a towel and make this a bit wet. Gently stroke the "burn" and away your problem is in most of the times. 
Don't overtighten your hoops before you hoop an item, this will cause damage to your garment when you hoop it.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

lexiandlala said:


> the lady at the store practically convinced me that every garment will show hoop burn or marks from hooping. do you find that is the case?


Most items will have some form of hoop mark visible immediately after you remove the hoop. In most cases, the mark will disappear the first time you wash the garment. You can use spray sizing to eliminate it or most of the time we use a garment steamer.

Check with your local shop, they may be able to get a discount on the hoopmaster or get it for the same price you can and then they make a couple of bucks on it.... costs you the same but helps them and they might remember that down the road. I've ordered hoopmaster stuff from my local shop and they have it shipped directly to me and it's usually a bit cheaper but I also have a wholesale license which might help...


----------

